# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for February 2014

## OpheliaBlue

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. 


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can submit suggestions for the next month's tasks.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Since February 23 is International Dog Biscuit Appreciation Day, eat one and report what it tastes like.
*Basic Task ii* - Ask your subconscious or a DC, who your true love or soul mate is. Report the answer.

*Advanced Task i* - Find a *zombie* and revive him or her back into a living human. Bonus wings if you can manage the revival with a kiss. With tongue. 
*Advanced Task ii* - Literally give your *heart* to a DC. Use any means necessary.

*BONUS TASK!!* - Find a mountain and cause it to snow. Once the mountain is covered in snow, ski UP it.

----------


## Maxis

Oh goodness, I want to try all of these.
I'll go with Basic I and Advanced II in my next lucid, perhaps try Bonus later this month. I want to do the ones I'm most interested in and would be a good challenge, since I got pretty lazy with last month and only did the easier basic one.  :tongue2:

----------


## PKJacker

Advanced II actually sounds like the easiest task since it doesn't require much summoning. Just you, a dc, and strong fingers.

----------


## spd

Ok I told myself last month that I should start trying these so hopefully I will get some done  :wink2:

----------


## Graywolf

Ooh, I'll have to try basic task ii.  That should be interesting.  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

Basic task II is one of the coolest things ever. I NEED to try that!  :Crying:

----------


## woblybil

Reminder......  http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ry-2014-a.html 

As dumb as it sounds these are going to be tough for me..I know i'm certainly not ging to kiss any Zombie  :tongue2:

----------


## PKJacker

Well I was pretty impressed that I was able to WILD even though I slept in a hotel today. But when I went into the WILD all I remembered was task from dream views and I remembered to try to fall backwards without knowing what is behind you.

So I did that task instead and woke up from the dream right after I hit the floor.

----------


## Maxis

>becomes lucid in the middle of a dream
>remembers ToTMs
>immediately gets distracted by a UFO crashing into my backyard.
I hope I'm not the only one who gets this problem ;~;. It did make for an interesting lucid dream however.  :tongue2:

----------


## CharlesD

I got lucid last night, quite lucid as a matter of fact, but I had forgotten it was a new month and I hadn't checked in here to see what the tasks were.  I bet I'm not the first person to do this.

----------


## LolaTheLoner

Advanced II is perfect.  ::chuckle::  I can see my DCs having fun with that.

----------


## JadeGreen

Gosh, with January I wanted to try only one sounded very interesting. But this time around, _all_ of these sound interesting! I can't wait to try out these goals.

----------


## anderj101

I see a bacon-wrapped dog biscuit in the near future.  :smiley:

----------


## Xvaiuer

Oh goodness. I'm definitely going to try the dog biscuit one, because dream food always tastes weird to me. It'll be interesting to see what it's like.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Reminder......  http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ry-2014-a.html



Doh!  :Picard face palm:  Why is this such a hard concept for me?

I will fix after work

----------


## poptartian121

Got lucid last night, and promptly did last month's tasks.  :tongue2:   Ah well, still a good sign for this month.

----------


## Maxis

Seems everybody's been getting unlucky with the first night then, huh?

----------


## Senak

As gandalf/saruman, I summoned a snowstorm upon caradras, then used an antigravity spel to ski up while wearing swords strapped to my feet.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Really, WOW. Not bad for your 19th LD  ::thumbup::

----------


## imrossed

I'm for sure doing advanced i! I'm setting the goal for myself to do that, and at least one of the TotY's this month.

----------


## Pickman

I'll try for Basic Task 2 - it seems both interesting and more achievable, for me at least.

----------


## woblybil

I don't think this is a winger but it was fun.

2/03
7:00am I woke up about 4 -0am and ate breakfast planning to go early shopping before the crowd hit but eating made me sleepy again and I said I'll think on it, I looked on here for abit thinking about the tasks and went back to bed thinking about bringing a Zombie to life, I was thinking of a desert bar where most of the girls look like Zombies in the daylight anyways..I visualized a zombie girl bent over a bar stool when I felt a swoosh like a wave over me but I was still there in the bar and looked at my hands and the fingers on the left hand were sort of doubled and I thought holy shit that was quick, I already had this starchy faced girl bent over a bar stool bare-ass and when I put my hands on it. It went from cold to HOT real fast but before I could do anything more with it the whole thing fell down and she turned into some kind of yellow furry creature sprawled face down on the floor in a swimming motion and it faded to my computer and I was thinking I had just gone to bed from here when I was in bed wondering what did I just do ?

----------


## Sibyline

You've got quite a way with the ladeez, eh woblybil?  :Big laugh:

----------


## woblybil

> You've got quite a way with the ladeez, eh woblybil?



Well, I can dream can't I ?   :tongue2:

----------


## imrossed

Attempted advanced i, but was too slow!

"* *I noticed an inconsistency in my room and became lucid. I stabilized and thought about what to do. I debated on either the task of the month and the year, then remembered the zombie revival task and went about for that task. I thought about ways to revive a zombie and realized I can just make a potion and that should work. I went and filled up a potion in a spray bottle from my sink, and the liquid was pink so I figured I was good without any extra ingredients. I headed outside through the front door to look for one but right when I about hit my street, I woke up. I tried DEILDing back in, but it wasn't happening."

And it just so happens later I had a dream about zombies that was quite intense, but interesting looking back on it. Can't believe I didn't use it as a dream sign.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yay for zombie dreams! Maybe the return of Walking Dead this month will inspire many more

----------


## Maxis

Had a nap (yay, flu!) and unexpectedly had a DILD. Attempted the tasks, for some reason thought said tasks were blow up a bomb and go invisible.

oops.

----------


## Mismagius

Nice tasks!  I'll be trying for these this month  :smiley:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I think the heart one is my favorite, but they're all amazing this month!

----------


## woblybil

> Yay for zombie dreams! Maybe the return of Walking Dead this month will inspire many more



Yeah, I love zombie dreams, They're something I can sink my teeth into... ::yddd::

----------


## CanisLucidus

I *succeeded* at the basic "True Love" task...





> I head back through a door into the mall and encounter a grinning, friendly-looking British woman in her late 20s. I remember Task of the Month and ask her, Who is my true love? She says some stream of hilarious nonsense about waffles, and we both start laughing. I think she is super cool. Im not going to be able to remember that. Can you answer again?
> 
> She laughs even harder and then starts singing Polly Wolly Doodle in a British Donald Duck voice.   (The kids have an Easter toy that does this, but not with a British accent.) I cant stop laughing and I try not to think about whether you can laugh yourself awake from a lucid dream.



... and *failed* at the "pull your heart out of your chest and give it to a loved one" advanced task.  Fun tasks!!  (I'm going to pass on the zombie kiss, though!)





> Here, watch this! Wife keeps looking at the nearby stores instead of me. You really need to watch. Im only going to do this once. She looks back and I reach my hand inside my body. I feel something about the size of a softball pulsing very softly. The movement is a bit too weak for a heart muscle, but whatever. I pull it from my chest and when I present it to her my hand is empty!



Full dream: Be Still My Beating Heart - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yay!! ^^

I did the opposite, I got my heart out, but I couldn't do ANY other task because I could remember a single damn one lol. I'll post and wing momentarily...





> ... the only task I could remember was the one I didn't really want to do: take out my heart and give it to a DC. I stood in front of the mirror, and I was wearing a red, lowcut shirt. I just stuck my thumb and first 2 fingers into the flesh just above my heart, and pushed. I didn't actually break the skin, just my fingers were phasing through the layers of skin, fat, muscle and bone, just above my left boob. It didn't hurt and there was no blood (which is customary in these types of LDs for me). After a few inches, I felt a medium sized organ, which felt appropriately shaped like a human heart. It was warm, and gooey, and suspended in warm goo. I gently wrapped my thumb and fingers around it, and slowly pulled it out of my chest. There was a long slit in my chest left behind, but again, no blood. I went to hand it to my mom, but only Brian was still there. When I went to hand it to him, he didn't want to have anything to do with it lol. He actually looked panicked. I just said "Hey man, this is just for a task. Just hold it for a second and then give it back if you want." I thought I would just spend the rest of the lucid trying to put it back in my chest. So he held it for one second and gave it right back. I don't think he even looked at it. I looked back to the mirror, and pushed my heart back into the crevice that was left behind. And that was about it. I remember feeling accomplished after that, then I woke up maybe 2 seconds later.



*Whole Dream*

----------


## Sibyline

Failed attempt at Basic II (due to faulty memory):





> WILD - visit from the afterlife - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> Teddy felt just like he always does, and the dream stabilized. Then I thought of the TOTM, and I remembered (wrongly) that Basic II was about making a DC your true love. So, naturally, I proceeded to kiss this old teddy quite passionately on the mouth. It felt exactly like kissing a teddy. He was quite unimpressed.



Yeah... that wasn't exactly the task.  :Oops:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

First try! I woke up after a crappy dream this morning, checked what the tasks were for this month, and gave it a shot with a WBTB.  :smiley: 





> Dreams from last night, in One Sentence:
> 
> 2) While witnessing the apocalyptic coming of an enormous, city-destroying Lucifer, I was able to become lucid, fly to safety long enough to complete the DV Lucid Task of the Month*, kick a little demon ass and then thwart Lucifer's (then shrunken-down to size) attempt to pull me into Hell by smashing his head through a T.V.
> 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/grandfathe...ml#post2080905



I grabbed a demon and asked them who my true love was. At first, it said "The Young One", which I took to mean my daughter, but then I said "Who?!", threatening to kill the demon, as I had done to the two before him. It then frantically answered "[A friend in IRL] will bring her to you", which I took to mean that it was implying I might meet this 'true love' by way of my IRL friend, in the future.

Didn't have enough time to write up the whole entry, yet. But there's the one-sentence note. The dream was awesome, btw!  :smiley:

----------


## martin94

i want to try all this stuff but first the zombie task.. i can't wait

----------


## strumlifeaway

I personally am spending as much time during the day thinking about dog biscuits as possible. Hoping that I can eat one tonight in my dreams. :Cheeky: 

I can honestly say that is something I have never spent much time wishing before.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Full-entry for my previous dream.  :smiley: 

Dreamwalker Chronicles: 02/04/2014 - "Giving the Devil His Due" (Lucid)

----------


## imrossed

There are some great dreams popping up around these tasks!  :Off to Bed:  Time to get one of these for myself tonight!

----------


## StephL

Never was able to see the attraction in watching zombies in movies - kissing one in a dream - nope!
And asking who my true love is and posting it - hm, hm, hm* - I'll go for dog-cookies and ripping my heart out, if I find the lucid time!  :wink2: 


*who knows, what comes out of that!! A zombie?

----------


## Maxis

I'm not sure what it is, but I always seem to get LDs when I least expect it, yet never when I have a goal in mind or in general want to.

Maybe I'm doubting myself too much  :Cheeky: . One thing's for sure, I'm not gonna stop until I get these tasks done.  :wink2:

----------


## fogelbise

> And asking who my true love is and posting it - hm, hm, hm*



I think this sounds like a fun one. You could always keep the result to yourself or just say something like "A from S" or "(name withheld to protect the living)"...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I'm not sure what it is, but I always seem to get LDs when I least expect it, yet never when I have a goal in mind or in general want to.
> 
> Maybe I'm doubting myself too much . One thing's for sure, I'm not gonna stop until I get these tasks done.



I strongly recommend the WBTB method. Whenever I want to try a TOTM, or just incubate a certain theme or goal, I have a _much_ higher success rate if I combine it with WBTB (by waking up and then focusing on the goal before going BACK to sleep), as opposed to just whenever I go to sleep for the night.

----------


## TwitchLucidity

Awesome new tasks after returning,  ::D: 

I have talked to my subconscious lately but thats a thing I will make a post about now. :3

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I strongly recommend the WBTB method. Whenever I want to try a TOTM, or just incubate a certain theme or goal, I have a _much_ higher success rate if I combine it with WBTB (by waking up and then focusing on the goal before going BACK to sleep), as opposed to just whenever I go to sleep for the night.



YES same here

----------


## CharlesD

Well, I got one of the basic ones last night.  I was flying around and became lucid, so I flew lower until I could spot a person walking on the ground.  I saw a young woman and asked her who my soul mate was and she replied, "It's not me, but I wish it was.  Maybe it's you."  I replied that I can't be my own soul mate and she said that it could be Carren. (My wife's name)  Then I told her she would find hers if she kept looking and I flew off.  I woke up shortly after to roll over.

----------


## Highlander

TOTM Basic I; athough I took a bite and it didn't seem to taste though of anything.  ::?: 


http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/high...tm-dild-55165/





> "Im now standing on the open field which reminds me like a park. I think of the TOTM.
> I wonder if I can find a biscuit on the field initially.
> I see a man in his late 30s or 40s in front across from me on the green field walking a big dog. (I think this is a chance.) I ask him for a dog biscuit.
> He says, No! (Like he didnt have one on him.) I turn around where on the left I see a bloke walking a biggish dog on a lead down the bit of a grassy slope on the common. He is a middle-aged man with grey hair, dressed in a blue patterned shirt. I decide to ask him.
> I say, Excuse me, have you got a dog biscuit? He replies Erm, (yes) or something? I ask him to repeat. He says, Yes. I was going to swap it for some money initially then a dog.
> He hands me one. It looks like a long narrow sausage roll, about 8 to 9 inches in length and 1 to 1.5 inches wide. The pastry looks a bit pale. (I think 'great' as it looked quite edible!)
> I hold it and take a bite out of the end of it to taste. It doesnt seem to have a taste as I suddenly feel myself waking up at that point."

----------


## Maxis

> I strongly recommend the WBTB method. Whenever I want to try a TOTM, or just incubate a certain theme or goal, I have a _much_ higher success rate if I combine it with WBTB (by waking up and then focusing on the goal before going BACK to sleep), as opposed to just whenever I go to sleep for the night.



Insomniac over here, unfortunately WBTB rarely ever works for me. If I wake up in the middle of the night for LDing purposes, it's only to WILD (very carefully so), since waking up to a certain point makes it very hard for me to fall back to sleep--I'll just toss and turn for ages.

Lucid dreaming and sleep disorders have quite the unstable relationship with each other, but I'm their marriage counselor trying to make it work out.  :Cheeky:

----------


## woblybil

One of my Ex's made her own dog biscuits because her dogs were so big, And actually they don't taste all that bad,
But can I bite one in a lucid, Hell no !

----------


## Carabas

I took a shot at Basic II. Of the five DCs I asked about true love, four of them went silent and stared at me like I shouldn't be asking that. The other one had the answer written on a piece of paper - but she crumpled it up and tossed it out a car window!

Whole dream.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hey, the point was, you asked and got an answer. Even if you didn't get to read the answer.  :tongue2: 

I wonder if bribing DCs would work in the future in this kind of situation?

----------


## INeverWakeUp

*Patiently awaits a lucid*

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Tried the 'give your heart to someone' task, this morning. I was able to dig my fingers into my chest (phasing in, with no blood), but was never able to pull my heart out. There was a fully-clothed girl in my shower, that I kept trying to give it to, but my hand was always empty, when I pulled it out of my chest.

----------


## woblybil

Well I did the Soul-mate thing, Wow did I did the Soul-mate thing..  :woohoo: 
I cut out most of the gushy stuff but I'll put it over here anyways because it's long.... http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...k-month-55195/


ps: I deserved this one, It's been a long time since I've had one of those really amazing ones that makes your socks roll up and down  :tongue2:

----------


## Maxis

Finally did Basic I, failed attempt at Advanced II.

I had a DEILD and was immediately swung into these fields in which I was running around in with some other unknown DCs. I'd remembered the task so I whipped out a dog biscuit from my pocket--it was shaped like a dog's head and was a very light brown color--and ate it in a bite. It tasted a bit like a sugar cookie, but had a strangely slimy texture coated on top of the crunchiness of it (I don't know what it is with my subconscious and everything foreign being slimy  :Cheeky: ). Eventually I stopped one of the DCs--a punk girl with red and black hair--and told her I had something to give her. I reached towards my heart, but I was stopped by something else.

For whatever reason, I couldn't stick my hand through my chest, hmm.

Eventually I gave up and decided I'd think about how else I could do it when I woke up and continued with the dream. I think I'll probably end up cutting myself open or something similar to that, or even get another DC to pull it out for me. It doesn't make sense, but even though I can walk through walls and float through ceilings I struggle to stick my hands through things.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Senak

double: i used a cloning spell to create a copy of my heart outside of my body, then enchanted it with a revival spell. i gave to a zombie, reviving it to normal life.

----------


## imrossed

> double: i used a cloning spell to create a copy of my heart outside of my body, then enchanted it with a revival spell. i gave to a zombie, reviving it to normal life.



Boss.





> Finally did Basic I, failed attempt at Advanced II.
> 
> I had a DEILD and was immediately swung into these fields in which I was running around in with some other unknown DCs. I'd remembered the task so I whipped out a dog biscuit from my pocket--it was shaped like a dog's head and was a very light brown color--and ate it in a bite. It tasted a bit like a sugar cookie, but had a strangely slimy texture coated on top of the crunchiness of it (I don't know what it is with my subconscious and everything foreign being slimy ). Eventually I stopped one of the DCs--a punk girl with red and black hair--and told her I had something to give her. I reached towards my heart, but I was stopped by something else.
> 
> For whatever reason, I couldn't stick my hand through my chest, hmm.
> 
> Eventually I gave up and decided I'd think about how else I could do it when I woke up and continued with the dream. I think I'll probably end up cutting myself open or something similar to that, or even get another DC to pull it out for me. It doesn't make sense, but even though I can walk through walls and float through ceilings I struggle to stick my hands through things.



Good call on deciding to do it later and not let it bother you. I know when you get frustrated with tasks it often just makes them harder, smart idea just saying you'll figure it out at another time.

----------


## kilham

I tried Basic II:

Since I'm more in the issue of knowing things about myself, I became lucid and asked a DC "what do you represent of myself?", she took a long time to answer, just when I tought she wasn't going to answer, she said many things which made me laugh (my subconscious is very honest on things I would normally deny!), then I remembered the task and asked her: "do you know who my soul mate is?", she focused like trying to remember something and told me "hmmm, I don't remember his name right now... it's...(*thinking) what was it???.... no, I can't remember", then she started to talk about the time she met someone.... but I really didn't pay much attention because my DC's are very talkative and that usually makes me fall again in the dream, so I apologize forleaving and went to ask another DC the same question, she also took a long time thinking and aswered: "isn't he the boy we have seen from the future?? we think he is the one..." (I'll explain this at the end), since it wasn't a firm answer I asked her "is there a way to know it without a doubt???", but she shook her head not looking at my eyes, when I tried to make eye contact to see if that was a honest answer, her eyes grew bigger, until they were like alien size... I decided to wake up... so I had the feeling of "going up" and opened my eyes.

--The background story here is that I met my actual boyfriend years before I really met him physically, during an excercise of projection into future that a teacher made us, it was some kind of guided meditation, I discarded that vision for years until I met him. The same happened to him also.--

But the most interesting thing about this dream is that I noticed that my DC's/subconscious mind refers to itself in plural but as a unity, like "we think that___" well... I think that's a nice discovery  :Cheeky:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Wow kilham, that's awesome, congrats! On the task as well as predicting your actual boyfriend

----------


## Chicken

I want to do the dog biscuit eating task but instead I keep dreaming about dogs  ::?:

----------


## StephL

Soo - sort of typical - me announcing what I won't do - and sure enough doing it then anyway.
I had a fine lucid dream last night, where I explored a landscape a bit like from a fairy tale with interesting plants and great weather, when I came to two houses and entered the one with a fantastic door made from an intricate web of branches - for the purpose of asking a DC inside:





> A woman in her fifties, very good looking with black hair and a red dress and some strange jewellery was behind the bar - it was a pub or café of some sort.
> So I sat down on a bar stool and asked her, who my true love would be.
> She got a conspirational look on her face, took out a piece of paper and pen and wrote down a sentence - one word per line.
> And I couldn't read it - the letters were clear, and I could read it as in read it out loud, but didn't understand it.
> 
> So I asked what it means - and she said, it would be in a language, I was yet to learn.
> A mix of Latin and something else. It became apparent then, that there was indeed Latin shining through the words.
> She said - once I learn that other language - I would know the answer, too.



Yupp - that's it!
Wiiings, pleease??

 :armflap:

----------


## strinky

Last night I completed the Basic ii. I became lucid in my grandmother's house, alone, so I walked outside and knocked on a neighbor's door. A blonde, middle-aged man with a thick mustache and a strong southern accent answered the door. I asked him, "Who is my true love?" fully expecting him to tell me that it was my fiancé. "Well," he replied, "There's someone out there who will never leave you nor forsake you. Whose love will endure for all eternity, who gave himself as a ransom sacrifice for all your wrongdoings." I rolled my eyes and said, "You can't be serious." He responded, "I'm always serious about the good lord Jesus Christ."  :tongue2: 

I couldn't for the life of me remember any of the other lucid tasks, which is too bad because it ended up being quite a long lucid with good control.

----------


## woblybil

> I want to do the dog biscuit eating task but instead I keep dreaming about dogs



Yeah'n.. You can follow me around by the trail of mangled Zombies I leave trying to resurrect one.....  :tongue2: 

I sort of popped into a desert Ghost Town from another fishing adventure dream in the north woods and what appeared to be zombie's started staggering toward me from between the buildings and I became big enough (or them small enough) that they were only ankle biters but while trying to think how to save the whole bunch of them together I mashed them all underfoot and then got sidetracked to another dream again.  :Oops: 
 The sudden change in dream scenes made me lucid..

The earlier dream is over here too. http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...ry-2014-55250/

And the last one was too convoluted to write.. 

This is the third edit, Can I please stop now  :tongue2:

----------


## NyxCC

Totally loved the bonus task!  :smiley: 





> On the street now and I see this empty space in the horizon and recall I wanted to use something like this to draw a mountain. A bit uncerain if the dream will last long enough, with all the blackouts and instability before. I decide to go ahead with the summoning, yet before I do any motions with my hands I notice that the space isn't quite empty. It looks like in the very distance, as if seeing through the fog is something that looks like a large mountain. As I keep staring at it, it becomes much clearer and closer, till I find myself looking at a solid spot of the mountain covered with grass. The surroundings have changed without me noticing and I am at the foot of this huge mountain. I cover the majority of it with snow until I feel it's enough for the task. Then I examine the slope, which is initially way too steep to enable any upward movements. This worries me but I move to a part of it and feeling very excited summon a pair of ski and ski poles. 
> 
> I totally can't believe the summon worked as I have nothing to do with this sport. Anyways, I start gliding up the slope, which by then is less steeper. Contrary to my expectations from real life, this is not as hard and actually pretty pleasurable. I glide upwards the slope which goes up and down and it feels as if I am on a roller coaster. Then I reach the top of the mountain and feel adventurous, contemplate on jumping from the top or skiing down. Yet before I can decide what to do, the momentum carries me forward and I continue moving in the air. I notice that I feel no switch in sensations from gliding on the mountain surface to this weird air movement. My mood is great, I gaze to what's ahead and not below me. It is a beautiful view of green plains, with a weird building with one-two statues in the distance and a very large gray palace next to it.

----------


## SinisterDezz

*Bonus Task!: Yay, this one took me a while, but still happy I managed to to do it. Since I live in Colorado, I teleport over to the mountains (Visible from my house! ), and find it covered in snow. Perfect! I wanted to add a personal touch to this, so I manipulate the gravity in the dream. I ski up the mountain, feeling the brisk cold air touch my face. God, I wish it was summer. As I reach the apex of the mountain, I feel weightless, and that feeling you get going down a roller coaster, that knot in your stomach. As I turn around in mid air, I decide to go back down the mountain, but with a little boost. I have never felt so... fast? in a dream before. It was fun. Glad I finally got one of these tasks done. Oh, and, by the way, I am not even going to attempt kissing a zombie.

You guys are gross. Haha.*

----------


## LucasPotter

I had a lucid dream from Saturday to Sunday and it took me a while to remember the task (I kept thinking that I had to ask a DC about their NY resolutions). Finally, while I was dream!jogging around a mountain (I wasn't very lucid, I guess...), I ran into a woman and remembered about the soulmate thing.

*Me:* Hey! Wait, stop running!
*DC:* *_stops running_*
*Me:* I need to know about my soulmate, who should I date?
*DC:* Oh, dear, no, no! Nobody! *_hugs me_* You need to love yourself first, you're your soulmate, forget dating! *_lets me go_* Love yourself. *_starts running again_*

It was awkward, but also kinda nice.  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

That's so sweet Potter haha!

I ran into a chubby DC and asked who my true love was. He just looked away while pointing behind him and said "she's over thereeeeee." I didn't see anyone. Also SHE? Wtf. So I stopped another DC and asked him same question and he said "her name is Norma." I spent the rest of the lucid looking for Norma but never found her. Oh well, I got my answer.

----------


## LucasPotter

Thanks!  :smiley: 

And here's Norma for you:



 :wink2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Dayamn.

Score!

----------


## kilham

vey nice indeed!! that's an incredible wise answer from your DC!

----------


## fogelbise

No wings yet as I think I asked the question wrong but I liked the answer and a quite memorable dream for me:

Ecstasy Upon The End Of The World DILD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

'I can hear someone talking about how some planet (or other celestial object) is crashing into Earth and I am looking into the sky. Everyone starts running but my wife and I seem to have no fear more like a joyful running through this field and there are flashes in the sky, beautiful flashes and I realize that I am definitely dreaming. My wife says something like "lets make love one last time" and we are now running in a different direction from the group deep into the field, for privacy I assume. I remember the TOTM (true love) but I think I said it wrong or she heard me wrong (perhaps "what is true love?") and she answered "It is to give others what you can not." I remember thinking that perhaps she meant "give what you think you are not able to give."'

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Yay I've been a DV member for 4 years as of today! Hard to believe I registered four years ago today on a Nintendo DSi after looking up "how to alter dreams" one day! I just wish I was as good at LDing as I was back in the day!!!  :Sad:

----------


## SinisterDezz

> Yay I've been a DV member for 4 years as of today! Hard to believe I registered four years ago today on a Nintendo DSi after looking up "how to alter dreams" one day! I just wish I was as good at LDing as I was back in the day!!!



The skill isn't lost. Just needs a little push.  :wink2:

----------


## spd

Phone post so if spelling and stuff are crap I will fix it later  :tongue2: 

Anyway wow got out of my 2 and a half week lucid dry spell and got basic task ii done!

I was in a room when I suddenly realised I was dreaming. I went to go do the finger through the palm rc but as I was doing it I realised that my hand was practically glowing and that was good enough of an rc haha. I instantly thought of doing Basic Task ii so as I left the room I imagined my brother to be there so I could ask him who my true love is but nothing was there. I walked down the hallway untill I was in a kitchen. I was trying to summon my brother again and then I saw a fridge door that was open I tried to think my self up a story that the fridge was open because a DC was using it and my Mum came in from another room! Okay with a dc found time to ask her who my true love is. I try to ask her from across the Kitchen but words aren't coming out of my mouth properly so she never heard the question. Words would start off loud then end up quiet and my voice was croaky. This was frustrating and I remember Gab saying something about finding it hard to talk in LDs. (I think) I saw another DC, a dark skinned man with a beard looking at me. I looked back for a bit and wanted to see is reaction if I flicked him off so I did. His eyes widened I think looking back on it I can't remember I just found it funny. I went into another room that is connected to the kitchen and asked my mum again. She said "What? What is true love?" And I said "who is my true love?" She sounded frustrated and said "someone" and then returned back to what she was doing I think she was folding clothes? Haha So with the task done I figured I woud have some fun I went into the next room and the dark skinned DC and another white male DC where moving a couch. I froze the white DC yet he was still walking covered in ice haha I think I was imagining him covered in ice more than I was imagining him staying still but on the brightside compared to other DC,s I have freezed this one had a lot of ice covering it  :tongue2:  Things went black all of a sudden and I couldn't find my dream body so I woke myself up. I may of still been in the dream though...but ah well I got a task done  :tongue2: 

Also I didn't get to much sleep I naturally woke up about 4.5 after going to sleep and I couldn't go back to sleep so I stayed up a bit too and I fell asleep 2 hours later. I guess being up longer gave me more awareness haha

----------


## NyxCC

^^Congrats on breaking the dry spell! The freeze DC part was super cool!  ::D: 

Asked my dad for a dog biscuit a number of times. Twice he handed me a bone shaped rubber dog toy and the third time a package with the right thing - dog biscuit also bone shaped and I ate a large portion of it. It was very fresh and tasty, had a nice walnut flavor too!  :smiley: 

Then I asked dad about my true love - he started speaking gibberish rhymes and I then asked mom who was also there, she said something long and complicated I can't recall.

----------


## imrossed

I did basic ii, but forgot the response... Then failed at advanced i, then did advanced ii with a kiss, but conveniently forgot the tongue part  :wink2: 

Basic i:
"I decide to try a few other things while I'm in the building. I thought about doing some tasks of the month while I was at it, but had trouble remembering them. I get slightly angry since I helped partly come up with some of the tasks, but then remembered the soulmate task. I asked who my soulmate was to a girl nearby, but I forgot what she said! I know she didn't specify a name and said something along the lines of I didn't need one, but I can't fully remember."
Do not give me wings for that! I'll get and remember a valid response my next LD and earn them wings!

Failed Advanced i:
"I also remember the task to dig your heart out and give it to someone. I knew there were plenty of DCs around to give my heart to, so I just started trying to dig my fingers through my chest. I'm normally able to phase through walls fine, but my fingers just did not want to penetrate my chest. After trying a little longer, I decide I'll try it later with another way of doing it."

Advanced ii:
"Later I remembered the task of reviving a zombie. So I start looking around for a zombie, and notice that my DCs seem to have all pretty much disappeared. I reach this small wooden cabin, when I see this figure in ice at the edge of the porch. Realizing this is the zombie I was looking for, I run up to it, and think of ways to thaw it. I decide to just use hot breath to melt the head portion and free it's face first. So I tilt it on the ground and start exhaling all over the face. It's slow at first, but soon it just all sorta melts away.
* *I notice immediately that the zombie trapped inside is my co-worker I, but with a green face. I think that it is weird she was the one my brain picked to be infected, and also weird how it's not a very gory face, just green. She notices me and scowls, and starts trying to break free from her icy prison. I realize I can score bonus points here by reviving with a kiss, so I swoop down and kiss her for a brief second.
* *When I stop I notice the ice has all melted and she is back to normal, although looks offended that I kissed her without her permission, and then she walks away. I think oh well, at least I accomplished the task."

The whole dream entry is here if you're interested:
Longest Lucid to this Day - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## PKJacker

Well I finally went lucid today for the first time in a week (stress really affects how able you are to lucid dream) and I did the asking who your soul mate is task.

First I asked two guys who my soulmate was, both went "hmmmmmm I don't know" then walked away, then I asked a girl who my soulmate is and she said "My computer obviously" 
So it didn't exactly go that well, but at least I  tried =)

Tried the heart thing but it was harder than I thought. First I had to crush my chest to get to my heart, and that took alot more effort then it did for the successful people. I basically would crush a bit more each time, puncturing the skin and stuff, then get stuck and would have to try again. I didn't get to finish getting to my heart since I forgot that I was lucid with my hand still in my chest...

----------


## StephL

Your computer!!  ::D: 

Don't you just love honest unconsciousnesses!!!
Good luck with chest crushing next time round and congrats on the basic, PKJacker!







> Phone post so if spelling and stuff are crap I will fix it later 
> 
> Anyway wow got out of my 2 and a half week lucid dry spell and got basic task ii done!
> 
> I was in a room when I suddenly realised I was dreaming. I went to go do the finger through the palm rc but as I was doing it I realised that my hand was practically glowing and that was good enough of an rc haha. I instantly thought of doing Basic Task ii so as I left the room I imagined my brother to be there so I could ask him who my true love is but nothing was there. I walked down the hallway untill I was in a kitchen.* I was trying to summon my brother again and then I saw a fridge door that was open I tried to think my self up a story that the fridge was open because a DC was using it and my Mum came in from another room!* Okay with a dc found time to ask her who my true love is. *I try to ask her from across the Kitchen but words aren't coming out of my mouth properly so she never heard the question. Words would start off loud then end up quiet and my voice was croaky.* This was frustrating and I remember Gab saying something about finding it hard to talk in LDs. (I think) I saw another DC, a dark skinned man with a beard looking at me. I looked back for a bit and wanted to see is reaction if I flicked him off so I did. His eyes widened I think looking back on it I can't remember I just found it funny. I went into another room that is connected to the kitchen and asked my mum again. She said "What? What is true love?" And I said "who is my true love?" She sounded frustrated and said "someone" and then returned back to what she was doing I think she was folding clothes? Haha So with the task done I figured I woud have some fun I went into the next room and the dark skinned DC and another white male DC where moving a couch. I froze the white DC yet he was still walking covered in ice haha I think I was imagining him covered in ice more than I was imagining him staying still but on the brightside compared to other DC,s I have freezed this one had a lot of ice covering it  Things went black all of a sudden and I couldn't find my dream body so I woke myself up. I may of still been in the dream though...but ah well I got a task done 
> 
> Also I didn't get to much sleep I naturally woke up about 4.5 after going to sleep and I couldn't go back to sleep so I stayed up a bit too and I fell asleep 2 hours later. I guess being up longer gave me more awareness haha




Yay - this pretend remembering in action again!
I love to read, how this seems to work for everybody trying it out - even when other summoning activities or searching already didn't.

I've been talking with gab about this voice problem.
Trying to shout/talk loudly gives me the same problem sometimes as you describe it. Exactly so.

It occurs, when there is a bit of a distance to cover with my voice - like you say "from across the kitchen".
I never had it directly standing close to somebody.

Since after one nightmare with having this a lot - I got told I would have talked/croaked out loud in my sleep - my theory goes that this is what happens.
Sometimes I can't vocalize loudly, because my real life speaking arrangements get involved in the business, and that is detrimental.

If I remember correctly - one of gab's tips was to simply talk quietly, or even think at them, and expect them to hear it - it's your dream after all.
But I got to admit - my dreams are ruled by my ideas how the physical world works so much, last time this happened, I was concerned about reaching that DC acoustically right now, because it was moving away behind a fence, and I feared to loose it. So I croaked my dream-lungs out _again_. Worked - came back.

Na well - with further realizings around what it actually means to dream, this fixation on following the physical rules will hopefully wane.

Anyway - coool - congratulation!
May I ask, why you want to freeze your DCs??

----------


## PKJacker

> ince after one nightmare with having this a lot - I got told I would have talked/croaked out loud in my sleep - my theory goes that this is what happens.
> Sometimes I can't vocalize loudly, because my real life speaking arrangements get involved in the business, and that is detrimental.



 for me whenever I talk I never think about how I am talking, instead I just think of what I want to say and the dc will hear me.

----------


## Maxis

_Got it!_ Totally just nailed Advanced II in a 40-second-long DEILD.
Long story short, my dog sometimes growls at the bedroom door whenever he hears my parents going around the house and getting ready for work (since I'm still sleeping when they are and I get up after they do). After a bit of a dry spell with my lucid dreams this happened this morning, and it woke me up to a point of consciousness but not full awakeness. Just by lying still for maybe four seconds I already feel HH coming on, so I figured "hey, I haven't LD'ed in a while, even if this is short I'd might as well." Cue maybe 10 or so seconds more of utter darkness on the back of my eyelids and feeling my legs slowly rise (this happens in my HHs for some reason), then I suddenly felt my position change and I was standing up despite not seeing anything. There's that 'dreamy' feeling too, so I know I'm in the dream, and I try to fragment a scene together with my imagination, and end up in my house at the door.
I burst out the door--where I find it's nighttime--and start flying at high speeds. "Yeeess!! Happy Valentine's Day!!" (shh, my sleepy brain was only 2 days early.) I have this undefeatable burst of confidence while I'm flying and end up successfully sticking my hand through my chest with no trouble (it felt like my chest was somehow open), grabbed a bloody and pulsating heart out, and threw it up in the air in the most flamboyant and overdramatic way I could possibly manage, deciding a DC nearby was going to catch it. I didn't look back and kept flying around, enjoying the feeling of being in the air again, then eventually turned around and floated down to where I knew the DC would be.
I had no idea what they'd look like or who they were and I wondered to myself while turning around the corner to see them. She's a black girl around my age wearing quite trendy clothing and her hair well-done; her hands holding my heart. She looked a little friendly, although seemed to have this bored look on her face. Either way, I smiled and said, "I love you." (I didn't really, but you know, adds to the dramatic effect)
She doesn't say anything back, just chuckles and shakes her head amusedly. Then, my dog IWL growled again and I'm instantly woken up once again.
To be honest I think I'm most proud of how well this was timed--the whole process, from waking up the first time and starting the DEILD to waking up after the dream was over--couldn't have lasted over a minute, and I had just enough time to do the task in a rather overdramatic and humorous fashion. Even if it was a short dream, it was very fun, and I laughed when I woke up at how I chose to do it in the dream.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Thena

I took some time off from lucid dreaming (those 4 AM wake-up calls for work were not making it easy!) but I really wanted to give this month's tasks a shot. It took me a few days of warming up and working on my dream recall. And today it finally worked!

So things started off a little weird when I found myself outside in the snow with this guy who totally gave me the creeps.





> Outside the door, there's a man waiting for me. He's wearing a red sweater, his dark hair is cropped and he has a round face. There's something about the way he looks at me that makes me uncomfortable. He asks, "So, how have you been taking care of yourself?" It feels intrusive Then I cut him off to ask a question: "Who is my soul mate?"
> 
> Without any hesitation, he answers, "Gerard Butler."
> 
> "I don't even know who that is! I've never seen any of his movies," I reply. I can't even picture what the guy looks like, and I get a little upset.This is not exactly the answer I was hoping for.
> 
> Creepy Sweater shrugs. "I really don't know anything. I just took a guess," he says.



Then I try to get away from Creepy Sweater Man, the scene shifts, and I find myself in sunny, warm Italy.





> I'm right near a window, and when I look outside, I see that I am in Venice. I've always wanted to come here! I can see a canal just outside this building, and I race downstairs to get closer to the water. I come out onto a balcony that is about four feet above the canal. It has the feel of being in a video game where you have to navigate three dimensional levels on a 2D screen. I see a gondola waiting on the canal and I worry about how to get there, but then a ladder appears that allows me to climb down.
> 
> Once I'm in the gondola, the gondolier sets off and starts to sing "O Sole Mio." It's a song I usually enjoy, but today I'm a little impatient. I cut him off and ask, "Who is my soul mate?"
> 
> "The gentleman waiting at the bridge, he is your soul mate. You will see him soon," says the gondolier. I'm thinking that he means the famous Bridge of Sighs. I wonder how I'm going to meet someone there because there's no access to the bridge from the canal. As if the gondolier is reading my mind, he instead takes me to the Rialto Bridge.
> 
> I don't even remember getting out of the gondola as I'm in such a hurry to get on the bridge. As I'm climbing up the bridge, I can see Benedict Cumberbatch (an actor that I am _very_ familiar with) waiting at the top. When I get to him, I ask, "Do you know who my soul mate is?"
> 
> He looks a little surprised by my question. "Darling, it's me," he answers before leaning over to kiss me. I'm so overwhelmed that I wake up.

----------


## StephL

Maxis - perfect!!
Can really imagine you flying about and _.. threw it up in the air in the most flamboyant and overdramatic way I could possibly manage_, ..
She didn't know how lucky she was with catching your heart!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh Benedict has such a sexy voice, well done Thena! And welcome back  :smiley:

----------


## Soulless

So I attempted basic task ii... At least, well, I kind of went to sleep with the intention of asking a certain someone this question, if he happened to show up. 





> The dream kind of started on a flat meadow. Down the hill I was on, there was a village made of mostly stone huts. I was carrying a backpack with my belongings in them. I was a traveler of sorts, a seer. I traveled from village to village, helping what I could with that knowledge I gathered from other villages and what I could  "see". The Kind Man was there, a specific DC that has been with me in my dreams every so often for sometime now. He was also a traveler, just happening to settle down at the same time I was. The weather was quite sunny and the village was near a lake. He invited me to travel up to the lake with him to fish a little bit, away from the village. After setting my pack down, I told him I would meet him there, but first I needed to take care of a few things at the village. I met with the village elder, and brought him news from a neighboring town of a great hunt that will be happening next month. The particular village I visited in the dream had prized hunting grounds, and thus had excellent hunters. I recommended to the elder to enter some of his finest hunters. The elder was a bit hesitant of sending one of his own far away. I told him that if it'd soothe him, I'd be willing to accompany some of his men for a price. He agreed reluctantly, and offered me some money. 
> 
> After taking the money, the village elder told me that the hunting was good this season and the gathering of herbs and vegetables and whatnot was equally plentiful. He offered that if I needed to restock my provisions, I was more than welcome to. I thanked him for the generosity and set my pack down at the elder's home in order to find the Kind Man at the nearby lake. He was fishing there, with a small basket of fish already beside him. He lifted his wide-brimmed hat to look at me and smiled, saying something along the lines of "I hope the chat with the old fellow was pleasant". I told him there was nothing to worry about, taking a fish from his basket and beginning to chew on it. He didn't seem to mind and he pulled out another fish from the lake to replace it. Then he asked me if I had "gotten up to any of that human business recently". I spat out a bone and asked him why he was interested, then told him that me sleeping schedule has been a bit off. He got his sad smile look, and told me that he would be the first to know that kind of information. I pondered a  bit and told him that I had something to ask him. I drank some of the lake water while thinking of how to word it, before finally looking to him and asking him if he knew who my soul-mate was. 
> 
> He stared at me for a little while, then gave me that side smile of his again and asked me "who set this up for you this time?". I didn't respond to the question, and he looked back to the lake. By then, it was night and the stars were out. He pulled out another fish and placed it in his basket before speaking further. He said something like "but isn't it you who claimed to have no soul? Why ask me who would be the match for what you never had?". I looked down and felt quite sad when he said that, and he tsked under his breath and pat my shoulder in a comforting manner. He told me "maybe it would be better for you to stay with me here. It's a nice world, there is plenty of food and there isn't much suffering. You would enjoy this life.". I told him that I couldn't, and he knew it as well as I. He tsked again and then told me "then I would ask that you keep your heart here, at the very least. It's far too large for that tiny world you wake up into". I asked him how to do that, and he opened his mouth, then closed it, tapping a hand on his chin as if pausing to think. He suddenly changed topic then, and asked me if I wanted to cook fish with him. I agreed, and he left to gather wood. He came back a short while later and set up a fire.
> 
> I could explain further. We talked more about other stuff, to which I divulged to him that I had gotten the original question of the soul-mate from a place called dream-views. He asked me what I was trying to accomplish, to which I responded "answers about you and this". He gave me another sad smile and said nothing about it after that. We talked more about idle dream-stuff, such as the new hunting grounds across the mountains, and that he wanted to accompany me to the competition. A bunch of other stuff happened, but that was about all that happened that was related to the question I asked him.



I'm sorry if this is terribly long! I tried to keep it as relevant to the question as possible without diverging too much. I'm unsure what it all means, but it's certainly interesting.

----------


## imrossed

> So I attempted basic task ii... At least, well, I kind of went to sleep with the intention of asking a certain someone this question, if he happened to show up. 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if this is terribly long! I tried to keep it as relevant to the question as possible without diverging too much. I'm unsure what it all means, but it's certainly interesting.



The detail... Incredible! What an interesting dream you had there, it got pretty deep!

----------


## Wishfulthinker

> Oh Benedict has such a sexy voice, well done Thena! And welcome back



I saw Benedict Cumberbatch mentioned and I'm here. ._. 

Mmm, dem cheekbones.  ::goodjob::

----------


## PKJacker

Well I tried advanced task II once again and still no luck. I was digging around in my chest cavity with the problem that I couldn't exactly get past my ribcage, I kept trying to push through it but no luck. I then gave up pushing through it and tried to go around my ribcage, basically putting my hand through my stomach and working my way up, well that would've worked except for the fact that I couldn't find my heart. I kept trying to feel its heartbeat  and follow it, but even using that tactic I couldn't find it. 

Finally I just ripped off my ribcage and started trying to search again but it turns out my heart is just impossible to find.....

----------


## StephL

> Well I tried advanced task II once again and still no luck. I was digging around in my chest cavity with the problem that I couldn't exactly get past my ribcage, I kept trying to push through it but no luck. I then gave up pushing through it and tried to go around my ribcage, basically putting my hand through my stomach and working my way up, well that would've worked except for the fact that I couldn't find my heart. I kept trying to feel its heartbeat  and follow it, but even using that tactic I couldn't find it. 
> 
> Finally I just ripped off my ribcage and started trying to search again but it turns out my heart is just impossible to find.....



spiltmydrinklaughing.jpg

I have to think of Voldmer (correctly written I hope..?) and his comment, that if we would get cited outside of DV, and out of context - we would seem a right bunch of lunatics!!!
Got to try the heart task as well - loving the results!
I also want to do something flamboyant and hyperbole with it - in case I manage to locate one in the first place!

----------


## Thena

> I saw Benedict Cumberbatch mentioned and I'm here. ._. 
> 
> Mmm, dem cheekbones.



And he's my soul mate!  :Shades wink: 

Apparently Benedict was photographed with Gerard Butler at the Hugo Boss show yesterday in New York. I've been laughing so much every time I see that picture. I think I did make the better choice. 

I was watching skiing last night before going to bed and thought about attempting the bonus task. Sadly, I woke up at my normal time (on my day off) and couldn't get back to sleep.

----------


## ldreamer77

2/13

The dream began with me and a girl walking down a hallway of a school. She asked me if I was pregnant (this is one of my dream signs because I always have really strange dreams where I am pregnant) so I knew that I was dreaming right away!

I was excited to explore the dream environment so I ran down the hallway with the girl. My vision was clear at first, but it began to become very blurry. I stopped to look at my hands and I asked the girl to wait for me. She turned around and said, "not a chance." Anyways, I looked at my hands and that improved my vision. I went on exploring the school looking for a DC because I wanted to complete a TOTM. I came across a room full of people and I nicely asked a girl who my soul mate was. She was furious. She got in my face and said, "YOU THINK THAT I WOULD KNOW WHO YOU'RE SOUL MATE IS? NO. I DON'T. ALL I KNOW IS THAT YOU SLEPT WITH MY BOYFRIEND." This was not the response I was looking for haha so I walked away. (These DCs really weren't fond of me  ::lol:: ) I left the school and outside of it there was a neighborhood. I wanted to change my surroundings so I laying down on the ground, closed my eyes, and expected to wake up on a beach.

Instead, I woke up the lawn of my own house. Sometime after this I lost lucidity because I actually thought that I had woken up on my lawn.  :tongue2:

----------


## imrossed

Hey Ophelia, wings for advanced i?  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Hey Ophelia, wings for advanced i?



Sorryyyyyy....

----------


## JadeGreen

I am dropped into some neighborhood area, and am already lucid. I instantly figure that I am dreaming. But just to be sure I do a really long nose pinch RC to confirm it. I then proceed to lay down some stabilization techniques such as shouting "increase clarity", "max clarity" and rubbing my hands together. As I stabilize the dream some more it becomes my own neighborhood rather than some random neighborhood.
I begin walking north along the eastern side of my sub. As I do, I notice that I feel somewhat weighted down, like I am wearing heavy clothing. I noticed that the dream world still feels rather muffled and separate, and I want to feel it more. I look and see that I am wearing headphones. I throw those off my head and drop them on the sidewalk.
I am also wearing a black hoodie. I take that off to reveal that I am wearing a white T-Shirt underneath. I took my phone and wallet out of my pocket and dropped them onto the ground.
I recalled the TOTM, or the one I had set my sights on, to ask a dream character who my soulmate was. I thought about manifesting one of my persistent dream characters, as they may offer the most interesting response. I tried to manifest them by turning around and having them appear. Nopes.
I decide to try and see if there are any dream characters and K's house. It's quite a ways away and I don't want to waste precious dream time, so I terraskate most of the way there. I also took note that my house was next to K's house. I thought about going in there instead, but stuck to my plan of going to K's house.
I stopped terraskating and walked up to their house. They had a black metal bench in their frontyard that I ran my hand across as I walked past to stabilize the dream some more. I was amazed at how real the bench felt.
I opened the door and K's mom was there, and here's the funny part, K was like seven or eight years old, and there was a clone of me, like seven or eight years old and the two were playing together, like when I had first met K. I interrupted the play and asked the younger K how old she was. She said that she was two. (lol)
I went out on the back porch with K's mom. I was going to ask her the question on my mind. I recalled it agian and had it ready. Their back porch was rather weird, they had a large wooden roof over it (not there in RL). K's mom was barbecuing something.
So I asked her.
*"Who do you think my soulmate is?"
"I don't know what a soulmate is. Would you like to hear some interesting things about brain research and memory. I can explain to you why I don't know."*
Not a very concise or interesting answer. I thought about leaving and asking another dream character. But at that moment, something exploded, and the wooden roof fell down on top of me "killing" me and ending the dream.

Kind of a lame answer, want to try it again with another dream character.

----------


## imrossed

> Sorryyyyyy....



It's all good in the hood :shade wink:





> ... *As I do, I notice that I feel somewhat weighted down, like I am wearing heavy clothing. I noticed that the dream world still feels rather muffled and separate, and I want to feel it more. I look and see that I am wearing headphones. I throw those off my head and drop them on the sidewalk.
> I am also wearing a black hoodie. I take that off to reveal that I am wearing a white T-Shirt underneath. I took my phone and wallet out of my pocket and dropped them onto the ground.*...



That part seemed kinda like an interesting problem. Does that feeling normally happen to you? And did taking all that stuff off fix it?

----------


## ibseth

I gave it a shot, but it ended in failure  :Sad: .

Essentially, I became lucid, remembered the Task of the Month, but couldn't find any DCs to ask who my true love is or to give my heart to.  :Sad: 

Full dream here.

I'll just try again when I get the chance.  :smiley:

----------


## Smashem

Well  in my dreamIt was exposed ground and then it ,bam  snowing out (just because I was here but non-lucid) while I was in my car so as my father drove up the hill I skiid up the car while the car was going up the hill. Clipping through the passenger seat. I assume that I was skiing sort of.

----------


## Graywolf

Wow, I can't believe I actually managed to do it before the end of the month.  Hold on for a minute because I'm trying to figure out how to do that "Read More" thing.  ((Edit: well I can't figure it out so here is all of the text without a read more, lol)





> ...At some other point, I'm standing in a room with a model wooden ship and a man. Out of habit, I do a reality check, and realize that I'm actually dreaming. Remembering the task of the month, I look at the man and say, "who's my soul mate?" He hesitates for a moment, and, disappointed, I think that he won't answer. Then he looks at me and says, "you should sell all your plates." I'm amused, and I don't ask him further. I walk past him to examine the model ship, reminding myself that Im' lucid. However, next, something happens which I don't quite remember, which is so interesting and engrossing that I forget to remind myself that I'm lucid, and I fall back into a regular dream...
> 
> ...At some other point, I'm standing on the top of a tall building, with another man in front of me. Out of habit, I do a reality check, and, again, realize that I'm lucid. Since the last time was sort of unsatisfactory, I ask again who my soul mate is. The man, the only one in the vicinity, looks at me and says, "that guy" without pointing or otherwise indicating who "that guy" might be. Giving up, I jump off the building and try to fly just by thinking about it, but it isn't working, so I flap my arms (my whole arm, like a bird, not just the hands, as it had been when I wasn't lucid) and go higher and higher, and I try to shape shift into an eagle or something, but it isn't really working, and either I fall back into a regular, non-lucid dream, or I wake up. I can't remember.



The entire dream: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/gray...rywhere-55414/

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Tonight's the night! I can feel it baby! A lucid dream!

----------


## strinky

I completed both the advanced and the bonus lucid tasks last night! Proud of myself.

I got lucid in a hotel room on a high floor. I looked out the window hoping to see mountains, but saw only a town. I tried various techniques to change the scenery so that there was at least one mountain, and finally succeeded by "painting" it with my hand. I used the same method to paint falling snow on the whole scene, and was satisfied when the mountain was covered. 

I took the elevator down to the lobby and exited the hotel, and saw the snowy mountain before me. I noticed that the mountain face I had approached was completely vertical. I saw I had ski's on, so I was ready to try skiing up. I jumped and pressed my feet against the rock...only to fall onto my back.  ::lol::  I tried again, this time applying one ski at a time to the rock, knowing they would stick. They did, and I was now stuck to the side of the mountain looking up. I called upon the feeling I get when I fly in dreams, and essentially flew up the mountain with my ski's touching the rock face the whole time. Once at the top, I ski'd back down the other side.

At the bottom, I met a female DC. At this point I remembered the advanced tasks, and tried to imagine her as a zombie. She became more grotesque, and I decided to try the other advanced task instead.  :Cheeky:  Now that she looked like a normal girl again, I focused on trying to extract my heart. I grabbed at my chest, hoping my hand would pass through its wall. No luck - I came away having grasped nothing. I tried again, focusing harder on passing my hand through my sternum. It seemed to work, and it came out grasping a heart-sized flesh-colored ball. I visualized it looking more like a heart, and it became one. The DC refused to take it, so I simply tucked it into the front of her low-cut tank top.

I hope the second one counts, haha.

----------


## Smashem

If one of my characters says a weird answer I will know that that is somebody's nickname, and they are making a joke. (IDon'tKnow is on third) kind of thing. So I will tell my characters that the first question I ask them is supposed to be "Who is my soulmate." It's flawless[wink]

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> The DC refused to take it, so I simply tucked it into the front of her low-cut tank top.



I admire your guts.

----------


## StephL

Wow strinky!!
This is such beautiful dream-control - I admire that as well as your guts!
Cool.gif

Only now comes to my mind!! eek.gif
I skied up a vertical wall last night - non-lucidly - and I hadn't even thought about the tasks.
Damn - and not only once, too - weird dream - damn, why didn't I realize??
Didn't do my peppermint WBTB, because I caught a cold and didn't feel like it.
But I guess, I should journal my dream now..

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Haha that happens to me a lot. I'll have a nonlucid with some TOTM elements in it, or I'll straight up do the TOTM in a nonlucid. So facepalm.

----------


## Smashem

Ooh I just had a sort of lucid and I know my dc's soul mate is one of the innocents the main baddie wants to kill. I'm thinking about her too... Eh, I'll just ask "Was I right?" this night. Also I get so frustrated with my lack of control I always forget about totm.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I think I'll rip my heart out with joy if I have a lucid tonight.

----------


## strumlifeaway

Well done Stinky!  That is so awesome! It must be exhilirating to have such control. I can't wait until I get to the point where I have results like that. I am almost to the 2 month point and not having a ton of success yet, only about one LD a month, but I try to focus on the fact that prior to this recent effort, my last LD was when I was 8 years old, so slow as it may be, it is still progress so I am staying positive.
Well done.
Cheers

----------


## woblybil

> Haha that happens to me a lot. I'll have a nonlucid with some TOTM elements in it, or I'll straight up do the TOTM in a nonlucid. So facepalm.



Hmmph.. I do most of the tasks in non-lucids and don't realize it until I look at the tasks again, I have to look every night or forget them..
And im in a real lurch here, I cannot for the life of me remember a dog biscuit and every time I try to fix a zombie I end up breaking it....

PS: Will the real OB please stand up... That avatar is awful.....  :tongue2:

----------


## Sibyline

> PS: Will the real OB please stand up... That avatar is awful.....



Petition, anyone? Let's channel our righteous frustration into some convincing clicktivism! This cannot be allowed to go on!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

That avatar is here to stay so better get used to it! Also he has ESP.. look into his eyessszzzzzz.....

----------


## woblybil

> That avatar is here to stay so better get used to it! Also he has ESP.. look into his eyessszzzzzz.....



I guess this means I have proven beyond any doubt that there is still life in the thread :

----------


## Thena

I should know better to get frustrated with failed attempts on regular mornings when I'm not able to relax. Knowing I could sleep in on my day off, I managed to have not one but two lucid dreams tackling two tasks.

First one:




> I wonder what I'll find when I turn around, and what I see is Michael Fassbender The first thing that comes to mind is that I want to give him my heart. How romantic, right? I try to reach into my chest. It's like there's a gap where I can get my hand through, but then I hit a bony plate halfway in that stops me from reaching my heart. I try to think of another way to get my heart out, including the possibility of reaching down through my throat. This is pretty gory stuff, actually. Not what I was thinking about when I set out on this task. I look over Michael's shoulder and there is Benedict Cumberbatch, all dressed up in his tux like he's going to some awards show. And as I look at him, my heart just floats out of my chest and into my hands. It's a large heart-shaped ruby that seems to be glowing. I give it to Benedict and he cradles it in his hands as he promises he'll take good care of it.



There was a noise that woke me up at just the wrong moment. When I went right back to sleep, I had the second lucid dream:




> I look at my hands to stabilize the dream, but my hands start flipping up and down, faster and faster until they're beating like a pair of hummingbird wings. The store disappears and I see a mountain appear, the same mountain that has shown up in a few previous dreams. I start to fly up towards the top but think to myself, "No, wait, I was supposed to do something else."
> 
> Returning to the ground, I see my coworker Kathy. I've noticed that she turns up in a lot of my dreams, hanging out with my friends even though we barely speak to each other at work. I walk up to her and ask why she keeps showing up in these dreams. She tells me, "Because I represent the possibility. I represent what you could be if you would just open up and try harder." I'm not quite sure I'm satisfied with her answer, but I consider it for a moment. Then I decide to try something. I step into Kathy's body to see what it's like to be her. The mountain appears again, this time completely covered with snow. I remember the bonus task of the month and find myself on skis. I've never really skied before, so it takes me a little while to figure out how to start skiing up the mountain. I settle into a sort of cross-country skiing up the steep incline. I do have to pull myself along at times, but I make it to the top, where there's a flat ledge. Kathy is waiting up at the top and tells me that I did a great job.

----------


## Pickman

> I should know better to get frustrated with failed attempts on regular mornings when I'm not able to relax. Knowing I could sleep in on my day off, I managed to have not one but two lucid dreams tackling two tasks.
> 
> First one:



Holy crap, I also dreamed about Benedict Cumberbatch last night.  I wasn't lucid though.  He just approached me on my daily commute and gave me this profound message.  How the hell that didn't end up triggering lucidity I'll never know.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Now I want a Benedict Cumberpatch dream toooooo. Could incorporate his voice into the TOTY where you have to defeat Smaug.

----------


## NyxCC

Maybe include him in the next totm?  :tongue2:

----------


## Sibyline

No.

----------


## StephL

> Hmmph.. I do most of the tasks in non-lucids and don't realize it until I look at the tasks again, I have to look every night or forget them..
> And im in a real lurch here, I cannot for the life of me remember a dog biscuit and every time I try to fix a zombie I end up breaking it....
> 
> PS: Will the real OB please stand up... That avatar is awful.....



That sounds so sweet - breaking a zombie - like breaking a cherished figurine or something - they really broke apart?
Makes sense, lubbery gore on feet - brrrr.
Agreed on the avatar!!
And no Cumberpatches either please!  ::D:

----------


## woblybil

> That sounds so sweet - breaking a zombie - like breaking a cherished figurine or something - they really broke apart?
> Makes sense, lubbery gore on feet - brrrr.
> Agreed on the avatar!!
> And no Cumberpatches either please!



Yeah, Ever notice when you hit a human with a baseball bat they don't splatter so ?

Giving credit where it's due.... I too put a picture of an intended victim DC where I will see it most, Like right now "Miranda Lawson" (Mass Effect video game) is my desktop background, If one proves unproductive for too long I just give her the boot and find another..

----------


## fogelbise

^^I like that idea of incubating through a desktop background. Ophelia, your eyes were so much nicer before! His eyes look kind of small, but I bet it is just the eye lids and his eye balls are actually huge! haha Okay, I need to get back to the true love question...the weekend is my prime time...so let's do this!

----------


## Sibyline

I have rotating desktop background with various dream themes. A large version of my avatar, 4 or 5 other dreamy images, and then an incubation image. No luck so far, though.

----------


## woblybil

> I have rotating desktop background with various dream themes. A large version of my avatar, 4 or 5 other dreamy images, and then an incubation image. No luck so far, though.



I have tried a slideshow background with more than one girl and end up with none, Or if I even change too often without giving it a chance same thing happens, At the height of idiocy I tried several girls and wound up recalling a slideshow of girls flashing past that I couldn't make stand still.. 
Best results for me are a week or more with one. (And it works too)
 I have loads of other DC traps too...

----------


## Sibyline

Well, I tried one for several months, both on my PC and on my phone, but nothing ever happened, so that's why I decided to sandwich it in between things that are just about dreaming.

----------


## FryingMan

Wings! Wings! Wings!   I did it!   At long long long last I completed a TOTM!    Today is exactly the 6-month anniversary of my start down the path of lucid dreaming practice!    What better way to celebrate than some pretty interesting dreams and a late morning lucid!   Argh, only a few days left in Feb, but wings nonetheless!





> I'm walking through a park, I'm following some children through a doorway, I turn to the left, there's another doorway right there, I see some adults I "know" are the parents of one of the kids, the father to the left, the mother wearing a white t-shirt to the right.   I pass through the door, become lucid and bring the mother along with me.   I have to "fight" my way in to clear lucidity.   I feel a bit out of control/dizzy but I fight the "I'm lucid!  Run!" urge and remember to rub my hands and things calm down.   Instead of diving right in I decide to have a conversation with the mother DC.  She's about 30 and cute, short hair.   I keep her at arms length and maintain eye contact.   I'm slowly moving around the playground, see it in my peripheral vision, slowly spinning/turning, rubbing my hands all the while, and rubbing my fingers against my palms, always in motion, like I've planned before instead of just keeping my feet planted.   She stays right in front of me with eye contact at arms length.   It successfully kept the dream going.  I smile and enter a conversation while doing this:
> 
> Me: "My name is (real name), what's yours?"
> DC: "Susannah."
> Me: "Susannah, who is your true love?   Your soulmate?"
> DC: (looks confused)
> Me: "Who is your soulmate?"
> DC: (hesitant) "My husband"
> 
> ...




*Spoiler* for _Bad behavior starts here_: 




Me: (Giving her "that look"  ::D: ) "Have you ever kissed another man?"
Me: (two-handed chest grab extending my arms out in front of me)
Me: "You have great (ahem)'s"

Dream slowly fades.  No!  I'm perfectly still and remain partially in body-buzzing-sleep-land...feel like I could make it back in if I really try..but it's late in the morning, and I want to record, so I let it go.  W00T!   Wings!

----------


## Sibyline

Nice! Weren't you supposed to ask her who _your_ soulmate was, though?

----------


## FryingMan

> Nice! Weren't you supposed to ask her who _your_ soulmate was, though?



Geez what a buzz kill.
I thought for sure I saw others asking DCs here and practiced it that way but the thread top does agree with you.
Guess I'll leave it up to Ophelia

----------


## Bharmo

> Geez what a buzz kill.
> I thought for sure I saw others asking DCs here and practiced it that way but the thread top does agree with you.
> Guess I'll leave it up to Ophelia



Well, TOTM are here to provide us with motivation for our LDing practices and help us learn to accomplish goals we set IWL in our dreams. You did accomplish the goal you set for yourself, even if it was not 100% the official TOTM, so my congratulations for that! And it was pretty close anyways!  ::goodjob::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

You know, after rereading the task, I can see how it could be read as: ask a DC "who your soulmate is?"

Which is how my coworker from New Orleans asks someone for the time "What time it is?" Haha

----------


## Sibyline

Oh God, I'm sorry FryingMan. I really meant that it was nice, and I did think you should have the wings. I just noticed that the dialogue was reversed. Sorry it came out wrong.  :Sad:

----------


## FryingMan

Oh that's OK sorry for growling I was embarrassed though about gushing so much and not doing it right  :Sad:  after being so excited about finally doing TOTM.   But yeah I somehow interpreted the task as having quotes around it, and somehow that stuck in my head.   Glad Ophelia agreed  :smiley: .   Yay, wings!  Now pardon me while I take a screenshot and treasure it, hopefully it's the first of many to come!

----------


## Sibyline

Well, you deserved them! It wasn't any easier the way you did it, and still a great result.  :smiley: 

Congrats on the lucid and wings!

----------


## Smashem

And I was dreaming of playing gta where I got the answer in a fictitional language. my sub c says gta 6 will be in asia.

----------


## FryingMan

Here's the full DJ entry with the TOTM lucid in it.  It turned out to be quite an epic night of recall for my 6 month anniversary!    I think I really like this new approach I'm taking -- not trying to wake up after every cycle, I sort of naturally get up at about 6-7 hours, and at that time work for a while on recall, and then if I can, manage to go back to sleep for one more sleep cycle.

00:00 Saturday 2014-02-22 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## PKJacker

Well I swear I'm the only one who's had problems with the heart thing.... I should really get a prize for not giving up after 4+ dreams of failure.

I am just gonna quote this since it's pretty long.




> The one I decided to try was the heart task again. 
> 
> First I remembered that I did a horrible job trying to rip my heart out so I looked around for something to cut my chest open with, I got a fork and knife then chickened out when I felt how real the cold knife felt against my skin, so I decided to do it another way.
> 
> I then remembered on dreamviews that people had luck having their hand phase through their body, so I told myself that my hand could phase through everything EXCEPT for organs (so I could grab it).
> I tested it first on some furniture around me and it worked but when I tried to make my hands go through my chest it didn't work since skin is technically an organ... *facepalm*
> 
> Then I tried the usual way I've tried it which is just ripping off the ribcage. First I made my fingers super strong, then tested the strength by lifting a piano with one finger and stuff. 
> 
> Then I successfully ripped off the ribcage, it crumbled like chalk would when you break it in half, but underneath the ribcage was another smaller ribcage... I gave up at that point and there was a noise in real life that woke me up.



So that's another 2 attempts that ended in complete failure... I think I'll just give up on this one, but if I do get lucid today and want to try again, I'm going to get a human anatomy book or a model skeleton to look at so that I don't start growing ribcages again.

----------


## StephL

Did the hearty advanced one!!
I experimented with taking 15 mg of Melatonin - a lot, but not dangerous whatsoever - quite the opposite - it's a strong antioxidant like vitamin C and E.
Will make further tests- but I'm pretty convinced that helped me to overall notice that I'm dreaming 3 times in my - admittedly over-long sleep.
Here's my TOTM:





> .. then I saw a woman sitting on a bench and watching birds on the ground - colourful ones in the size and shape of sparrows.
> They were walking about in rows, which turned and they walked a pattern like that - hard to describe - I almost forgot what I wanted over watching them.
> Then - as I had imagined doing it irl - I "remembered" that there was a little knob to turn to open my chest up. After so many people have reported problems with reaching through their breast-bone - I thought, that would be practical - and it was.
> I opened up - reached in with my hand - and got to grip a slimy blob - it didn't beat - it quivered, but more like it wanted away from my grasp..
> Got it - tried to take it out, but it was quite fixed to blood-vessels - in the end I had to really rip to get it, which felt weeird - not painful - but I felt the ripping. Looked very realistic, did my heart - only the colour was a bit less than fresh!
> My DC didn't like that whole manoeuvre at all - she screamed and ran away - me behind her - and in the end, I threw it at her, but I didn't hit her - she was gone then.
> I decided this must be enough.

----------


## Sibyline

Very clever fix to the bone problem, StephL!

Is Melatonin available over-the-counter in Germany? If so, I'll buy som next time I drive through.

----------


## FryingMan

Congrats StephL on the dream and the daring advanced task!   I don't think I have the stomach for body stuff like that (pun intended).

I've read some cautions about taking melatonin supplements, with lists of nasty possible adverse consequences, but I've never seen in my memory real scientific studies about the effects.  Apparently there haven't been studies done on the large dosages that I see some talking about on LD sites (over 5mg).





> Some experts consider the doses commonly found in melatonin supplements, 3 to 5 milligrams, to be far too high and say that amounts in the range of 0.1 to 0.5 milligrams are more reasonable.



So I'd say: caution.   Start with low doses and slowly increase to find the one that works.   The concern with regular melatonin supplementation is that the body gets used to it and stops producing it naturally, creating a dependency on the supplement in order to fall asleep.

My personal approach and recommendation is to use it rarely, in those cases where falling asleep is really important and when I haven't slept well for several days running (or in combating jet lag).   I've found 1mg about 40 minutes before bed is enough to create an extra drowsiness to sink into.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Haha Steph, great dream! And great DC reaction. If the heart had actually hit her, it would have been bonus-worthy  ::chuckle:: 

PKJacker: I admire your moxie on this task. Maybe instead of worrying about and making sure the anatomy is perfect, you could try something innovative like Steph did, where there was a door and doorknob that you can open to get to your heart.

Also, I just wanted to point out to folks that this task reads: "Literally give your heart to a DC. Use any means necessary." It doesn't say anything about having to rip it out. You can summon your heart any way you can think of. Do what you know, and use the lucid skills that you already have to acquire your heart.

----------


## StephL

It's not available over the counter here.
But do not worry:





> Studies in humans have shown melatonin toxicity to be remarkably low *with no serious negative side effects* even at high doses (*3 to 6.6 g*) administered *over a period of 35 days*.159,160 Nevertheless, minor reactions to melatonin supplementation such as sleepiness, *vivid dreams*, headache, abdominal pain, and nausea have been reported to occur occasionally in a small proportion of individuals.



From: LE Magazine, January 2004 - Report: Melatonin and Cancer Treatment

You can find the references there.
Cancer patients receive around 80 mg a day in in other studies - and now please consider - it has been shown to be safe in *3-6.6* *grams* *over 35 days - not milligrams*. 6000 mg/35 d = *171 mg a day*, if they mean 6 g over the whole period and not per day.
I'm a bit tired today - so won't do it every night - but no need to invoke a scare.  :wink2: 
That's not correct.
Also - this supposed production re-bound - where do you have that from FryingMan?
Can't find a thing on it - and it should be mentioned, where I looked, if it was of significance or there at all.

There are threads in the supplement department that seem to say, Melatonin does go against REM and lucidity and vividness and should be taken to be able to fall asleep with stimulating other supps.
This is completely wrong. It enhances vividness and is conductive to lucidity - this I read in several places - and my own experience was really impressive.
I had never taken more than 6 mg for falling asleep before - while I can sleep wonderfully like that - it seems not enough to be noticeable in the dream-department.
Of course one instance doesn't say a lot - I will report, once I do it again!
Something else - with ageing - our natural levels decline - maybe a hint at why children tend to vivid and also lucid dreams..?


By the way - seems to be a great thing to supplement, if you have cancer:





> Administration of supplemental melatonin has been shown to be beneficial even in the supportive care of advanced and end-stage cancer patients: it lessens tissue wasting and diminishes weight loss, fatigue, weakness, and depression;17,21,43,47,53 enhances immune function;10 improves wound healing;54 and improves quality of life and survival rates.4 Furthermore, melatonin improves common symptoms found in both patients with advanced cancer and those undergoing chemotherapy; it counteracts anemia55 and lymphocytopenia,14,21 stimulates platelet production,21 enhances appetite,16 and diminishes cancer pain56 (including bone pain) through its natural analgesic properties.57 These are substantial benefits considering that approximately half of all patients diagnosed with cancer die because of poor symptom management.58

----------


## FryingMan

Not trying to cause a scare, but urging caution and going slow, that is basic common sense, regardless of any studies.   An individual's reaction to any thing could of course fall outside the reports of any studies.   "Be careful with supplements" is I think a very wise stance to take.

There is a great deal of disagreement in what I read on melatonin.   I think the level of differing opinions is sufficient to urge caution.     And 35 days is a pretty short study, wouldn't you agree?   After all, in our lucid dreaming practice, we're all planning a lifetime of dreaming practice (at least I am!).  Also, people with cancer are less concerned about being able to fall asleep and about hormone imbalance and liver function than being able to stay alive, so the focus of the study is not on long-term health of otherwise healthy people.   

In fact, the article I linked to suggested a study that the common conception that melatonin production reduces with age may in fact not be true at all!   Good for us more mature folks.

And to state that is it absolutely incorrect that melatonin is a REM suppressor is I think also incorrect.   Read Yuschak for instance, who goes in to very great detail on the effect of various substances that affect sleep and dreaming including melatonin, seratonin, and dopamine, and the REM rebound phenomenon.  The vivid dreams stated as a side effect of melatonin are most likely due to the rebound effect, where the REM is suppressed while the melatonin is in the system, and as it wears off REM periods in compensation become longer and more closely packed, and perhaps more "intense" and aware.    So melatonin can causes vivid dreams, because of its REM suppression effect.

And on a personal anecdotal level, the couple of times I have taken large (3mg) dosage, where I was usually waking up 3-4 times per night with recall, I totally "blacked out" for the night and only woke up in the late morning.     Of course, perhaps the effects of such an increased dosage as 15mg could be entirely different.

----------


## FryingMan

> Also, I just wanted to point out to folks that this task reads: "Literally give your heart to a DC. Use any means necessary." It doesn't say anything about having to rip it out. You can summon your heart any way you can think of. Do what you know, and use the lucid skills that you already have to acquire your heart.



Yeah I've been imagining a much milder approach, "summon" a valentine's red, shiny, heart-shaped candy box in the area of my chest...hope that will cut the mustard for wings, if I get the chance!

----------


## StephL

Each to their own FryingMan - I still pose, that you are not entirely correct.
Caution with taking anything is always justified - but saying cancer patients wouldn't be concerned with stuff like liver function and hormone balance or getting sleep is a tad naive.
And - what they took daily over 35 d was more than ten times the dose that I took.
People won't do my dosage daily anyway, as it does indeed make you tired over the day.

Did you even follow my link?
You'd get to actual medical publications and data - not to people proposing it would be good to do studies on an alternative medicine site.
What they are mentioning, and you are citing is simply that *some experts think**,** effects can be observed with lower doses than 3 mg already.* That doesn't even say something on topic.

----------


## FryingMan

> Each to their own FryingMan - I still pose, that you are not entirely correct.
> Caution with taking anything is always justified - but saying cancer patients wouldn't be concerned with stuff like liver function and hormone balance or getting sleep is a tad naive.
> And - what they took daily over 35 d was more than ten times the dose that I took.
> People won't do my dosage daily anyway, as it does indeed make you tired over the day.
> 
> Did you even follow my link?
> You'd get to actual medical publications and data - not to people proposing it would be good to do studies on an alternative medicine site.
> What they are mentioning, and you are citing is simply that *some experts think**,** effects can be observed with lower doses than 3 mg already.* That doesn't even say something on topic.



That's OK StephL, indeed to each his own.  I really don't want to enter into a "my source is better than yours" discussion as tends to happen.  Many sources contradict each other, the clear results are *not in* for high dosage melatonin use.

I just want to advise readers excited by your results, as one was already, that supplements should not be treated lightly.

----------


## KarmaSangye

LUCID
*The dream started with me just lounging in my girlfriend's sisters kitchen. My teacher Lama Dorjee approached me pointing out a book that was on the table, saying what's wrong with this book. I looked at this familiar book of one that I own and noticed that the cover picture was different. I must be dreaming, I am dreaming! I became lucid in the dream state and it was because of my meditation teacher, awesome!!!

Then I ended inside of a car in a parking lot of an apartment complex. I got out of the car and immediately thought of the TOTM. There some random dude standing the parking lot, so I walked up to him and said can you show me my soul mate. He said yes I can, and started walking as if he was leading me the way. I asked what's your name man. He said essay, like how a Mexican would say it. I said isn't that a little stereotypical, as if I was talking directly to my subconscious. He looked at me and laughing he said yea it is. Then we arrived at an apartment door which seemed a little scary to enter, but I made a conscious thought not to tell my fear limit me in way in the dreams cape. 

I entered the apartment and essay kind of disappeared. Then I noticed my meditation cushion in the hall of this apartment. Wow this kind of looks like my apartment I thought. As I thought this the place pretty much transformed into a strange version of my apartment. Then I walked into my room to pay a visit to my shrine. When I first arrived there was no shrine at all just a empty shelf were my shrine actually is. So I bowed one time and the offerings appeared. I bowed again then all this pictures of the lineage teachers that seemed very alive appeared. I looked at each one very closely. It was so amazing and I felt like a had actual contact with all of them. 

There was one picture that really stood out, it was my resident teacher Lama Dorjee who caused lucidity at the beginning of the dream, he appeared to be Chenrezik. I didn't meet my soulmate but I did have an awesome dream! Next time I will try to call out to my subconscious for my soulmate.

----------


## woblybil

> so I walked up to him and said can you show me my soul mate. He said yes I can,



I wish I had done as well.
I woke up and got a cup of coffee and read this thing then looked out the window at our winter wonderland (for lack of a better description) and went back to bed to try for a living Zombie one more time.
I had a giddy feeling as I finally fell into the darkness and could see and feel my hands rubbing together then started to wake up then back into the void several times feeling like my head dropped between my legs each time and it was not a good feeling and in the end I said there's no future in this and woke up for good .. Rats  :tongue2:

----------


## chajadan

So last night I completed basic task 2. I asked a DC (who had asian facial features) who my true love was, and the said they didn't know =)

I originally thought that skiing uphill would be ~awesome~ earlier in the month, and soon afterwards I had a dream where I body surfed up the rail of an escalator (pretty quick too) and then kinda got in trouble by the mall authorities, lol. I thought that event might be tied to my original interest/intention on the other task. Skiing uphill is such a rad task, I'll have to keep that in mind even after February ends.

You can read more about my last nights dream if you'd like, here: http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-aids...ml#post2085642

----------


## Bharmo

Got one of the Basics! My second one!  ::banana:: 
I know it's not a good one, but it's difficult to have a smart conversation with a lingerie top model while you are dreaming  ::chuckle:: 
Here's the full entry Lucid at nudist restaurant
It does not include explicit nudity though.
And the TOTM bit:
_Happy with my dream control abilities I walk away to the entrance/lounge area while I struggle to remember a task to do, and see two lingerie top models sitting there having a drink in underwear (again day redidue from the news "Etam wants to be the European Victoria's Secret")
I talk to a brunette wearing dark-purple lingerie, and we go to a corner of the place. I tell her "Who is my soulmate? Is it you, right?"  "Well, I don't know..." We start kissing and the dream ends._

Hope that's good enough to get my wings!

----------


## Sibyline

I work well under pressure sometimes and I had noticed that the end of the month was far too close. So I got lucid and... I did two of them!





> I stormed into the kitchen and called out for my cat. "Come out here, Cat1! We are going to look for dog biscuits in your bowl." Looking into the cat's bowl, and sifting through the various treats in there, the best one was a light brown biscuit in the shape of a dog. It looked like a dog biscuit but also like those animal pasta shapes that kids like. So I picked one up and popped it in my mouth. Expectation actually made it taste like dry pasta. "Hey, Cat1, that's one TOTM done, isn't it great!? Don't go anywhere, I need you for one more."







> Just to test, I pressed the tip of the knife through my skin at the top of my chest. Of course, no pain, so I continued to cut downward. Then, starting from the top again, I pressed harder, trying to get through the breastbone. Eventually I decided it must be good enough, and I tried to reach my hand in. My four fingers hit bone and stopped me. But I plunged my thumb in a little to the side of them, and it went through the flesh.
> 
> Then I reached in my whole hand and found my heart right away. It was warm, but I didn't feel it beating, so I just pulled it out and unceremoniously dumped it in the cat's bowl (which didn't have any biscuits in it anymore), and said, "There's your lunch. I'm going to work now." The cat lowered her head to sniff the bloody organ in the bowl and I woke up.



Full dream:
Double TOTM DILD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## NyxCC

^^Congrats on the super efficient task execution, Sibyline! 

But oh noes that poor cat's lunch.  ::roll::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Lol at you giving your heart to your cat for dinner  ::chuckle:: 

Congrats on the last minute TOTMs guys! I'm still hoping I can squeeze in a dog biscuit..

----------


## Sibyline

Thanks! She absolutely would have eaten it too... after dragging it around the house, of course.

----------


## Smashem

I left my heart behind once but nobody picked it up, and finally I found a hill to do the bonus. (still skiing up with a car but now it was wakeboarding more than skiing but I skiid a little bit at the end) not really worth journalling though,

It happened right after the explosion dream with terrorists I had small lucidity and I faded in and out to get to a hill from an earlier dream.

Next time Im thinking of time machining myself to e arlier dreams.

Is it too late to post?

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/smas...losions-55801/

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I am not sure I entirely understood your blog entry, Mr. Smashem. Care to add more detail?

----------


## woblybil

30 left minutes to go in this month...Waiting  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Gonna have to wait until I get off work tomorrow.

AND I won't forget to link to the new month in here this time, Mr. Woblybil.

----------


## woblybil

> Gonna have to wait until I get off work tomorrow.
> 
> AND I won't forget to link to the new month in here this time, Mr. Woblybil.



That's Ok, There's something about trying to lucid dream knowing it's a hundred degrees colder five feet away on the other side of a thin wall that's distracting...At least this time it's not so cold in Texas  :smiley:

----------


## Smashem

Meh, it's the end of the month anyway

I am really lazy

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Don't get your REM cycles in a bunch, March TOTMs are coming..

Here they are: http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ch-2014-a.html

----------

